# Μικρές Αγγελίες > Χαρίζω-Ανταλλάσω-Ζητάω πουλιά > [ΧΑΡΙΖΕΤΑΙ] Χαρίζω δύο μικρά budgie

## chrissa

Καλησπέρα και Καλή χρονιά σε όλη την παρέα!
Έχω δύο μικρά bidgie, περίπου δύο μηνών, από τελευταία γέννα και θα ήθελα να τα χαρίσω σε κάποιον που να τα αγαπά και να τα φροντίζει. Δυστυχώς εγώ δεν έχω ούτε αρκετό χρόνο να τους αφιερώσω, ούτε αρκετό χώρο αφού έχω ακόμη 15 budgie! Αργότερα θα χαρίσω και κάποια από τα ζευγάρια μου, πράγμα αδύνατο αυτή τη στιγμή αφού όλα έχουν αυγουλάκια! Είναι σημαντικό για εμένα να τους βρω ένα σπίτι αλλά πολύ σημαντικότερο ανθρώπους να τα νοιάζονται και να τα αγαπούν! Ενδιαφέρομαι για προτάσεις μόνο από Θεσσαλονίκη ή περίχωρα, δεν θα ήθελα τα μωρά μου να ταλαιπωρηθούν από το ταξίδι.

----------


## chrissa

Ξέχασα πριν να βάλω φωτογραφία!

----------


## sophiesch

Αχ και να ήσουνα Αθήνα!

----------


## Μακης_

Αν ενδιαφερομαστε μονο για ενα υπαρχει προβλημα?

----------


## chrissa

Η αλήθεια είναι ότι θα ήθελα να τα δώσω μαζί Μάκη γιατί είναι αχώριστα αλλά αν δεν ενδιαφερθεί κάποιος να τα πάρει και τα δύο θα αναγκαστώ να τα δώσω ξεχωριστά....
Εσύ μένεις Θεσσαλονίκη; έχεις άλλα πουλάκια;

----------


## Μακης_

Εχουμε μαζι την κοπελα μου ενα καναρινακι και ενα budgie...η οποια μου ειχε αναφερει προσφατα οτι θα ηθελε να αποκτησουμε αλλο ενα budgie..ναι απο Θεσ/νικη ειμαστε..

----------


## xarhs

ευχομαι χρυσα να πανε σε πολλυ καλα χερια....!!!! τα αξιζουν......... ειναι πολλυ ομορφα....!!!!!

----------


## Chopper

Κουκλάκια!Μακάρι να βρούν ένα νέο σπίτι!

----------


## chrissa

Σας ευχαριστώ πολύ παιδιά κι εγώ εύχομαι τα μωράκια μου να βρουν μια ζεστή αγκαλίτσα!

----------


## Efthimis98

Χρυσα ενδιαφερομαι και εγω.
Μενω Ευοσμο,Θεσσαλονικη.

Στην κατοχη μου εχω ενα zebra finch.
Πιο παλια ειχα και καναρινια.

Τωρα για το τι ειδους ανθρωπος ειμαι,τα αλλα μελη μπορουν να με χαρακτηρισουν.
Αν ειναι στειλε μου π.μ ......

----------


## chrissa

Θα ήθελα να δώσω και τα δύο budgie μου μαζί... ελπίζω να βρω κάποιον που να ενδιαφέρετε, διαφορετικά θα ξανά μιλήσουμε Ευθύμη.

----------


## Efthimis98

Ενταξει Χρυσα.....  :winky: 
Τα μικρα να φανταστω ειναι αδελφακια ε;
Χαχαχα....

----------


## chrissa

Αδελφάκια Ευθύμη και μάλιστα αχώριστα! Αυτός είναι άλλωστε ο λόγος που θέλω να τα δώσω μαζί. Εσύ έχεις κάποιο άλλο budgie; Είναι σημαντικό να έχουν παρεούλα αυτά τα πουλάκια. Καλή η ανθρώπινη συντροφιά αλλά δεν μπορεί να συγκριθεί σε καμία περίπτωση με αυτή ενός φτερωτού φίλου.

----------


## dxr-halk

Κουκλάκια είναι.  :Love0001:

----------


## Efthimis98

Δυστυχως Χρυσα δεν εχω αλλο budgie.......
Οπως ειπα και στην προηγουμενη σελιδα,εχω μονο ενα budgie 
και πριν απο αυτο καναρινακια...  :winky: 

Παντως ειναι πανεμορφα ειδικα το πρωτο το μωβεεε...μουρλια!!!!  :winky:   :Love0034:

----------


## thodoris

σου εστειλα πμ.

----------


## greg23

Ενδιαφέρομαι εγώ για τα παπαγαλακια αλλά είμαι από Τρίκαλα, ανεβαίνω συχνα Θεσσαλονική θα ήθελα 1 και περισσοτερα ζευγαρια και για αργότερα και άμεσσα. Έχω στην κατοχή μου κοκατίλς και πολλα ελέυθερα μεγάλα κλουβιά.

----------


## οδυσσέας

Χρυσα μπραβο για την πραξη σου να χαρισεις τα πουλακια σου. :Happy0065:  :Happy0065: 

*τα πουλακια κατα την γνωμη μου δωστα στον Ευθυμη μιας και ειναι ο πρωτος ενδιαφερομενος και οταν με το καλο θα εχεις και αλλα να δωσεις και στα αλλα παιδια. :Party0035:

----------


## Nikos92

Χρυσα εγω ειμαι απο Πολυκαστρο-Κιλκις..Ενδιαφερομαι για το ενα απο τα δυο πανεμορφα αρσενικα σου!!! Εχω ενα θυληκο αυτη τη στιγμη και ψαχνω καποιον εμπιστοσυνης για να του παρω αλλο ενα budgie για παρεα...Αν σε ενδιαφερει στειλε μου π.μ  :Happy:

----------


## dimitris b

Πολύ όμορφη κίνηση Χρύσα μπράβο εύχομαι τα μικρά να βρουν ένα καλό σπίτι!!!
 :Happy0062:  :Happy0062:

----------


## chrissa

Σας ευχαριστώ πολύ όλους για το ενδιαφέρον! Τα παπαγαλάκια βρήκαν σπίτι, θα τα πάρει ο Ευθύμης την Κυριακή!

----------


## vicky_ath

Έκανες την καλύτερη επιλογή Χρύσα!!!!!!!!!!!!  :Happy:

----------


## xarhs

την καλυτερη επιλογη εκανες χρυσα......... θα εχεις και επικοινωνια απο το φορουμ η και απο κοντα οποτε θες.....!!!!!!!!! χαχαχ!!!!!  με το καλο να πανε στο νεο ''συγκατοικο''

----------


## Nikos92

Mπραβο Χρυσα!!! Πολυ καλη κινηση!! Αυτες οι υπεροχες φτερωτες υπαρξεις, οπως και καθε αλλο ζωο, δεν πρεπει να θυσιαζονται στο βωμο του κερδους!!! Ελπιζω τα πανεμορφα πουλακια σου να βρουν στο παιδι που θα τα δωσεις τη ζεστασια και τη στοργη που τους εδινες εσυ!!! Μακαρι να υπηρχαν και αλλοι πολλοι με το δικο σου σκεπτικο!!!  :Happy:   :Happy:   :Happy:

----------


## vicky_ath

Νίκο τουλάχιστον στο GreekBirdClub υπάρχουν πολλά παραδείγματα προς μίμηση.... η Χρύσα είναι ένα από αυτά σίγουρα, αλλά δεν είναι η μόνη!

----------


## Nikos92

Δν μιλαω για το κλαμπ...Μιλαω γενικα!! Δεν χαριζει ο καθενας... Οι περισσοτεροι εχουν ως σκοπο το κερδος...Οσο για το κλαμπ ειναι μια πολυ καλη ιδεα και απορρω πως δεν το ειχα βρει πιο νωρις!!! Πραγματικα πολυ καλη δουλεια!! Εμαθα τοσα πολλα που δεν ηξερα!!! Και οσοι ειναι μελη εχουν πραγματικα ορεξη για να βοηθησουν νεους ιδιωκτητες πουλιων..!!

----------


## Efthimis98

Να ευχαριστησω λοιπον κι εγω με την σειρα μου την Χρυσα,οχι επειδη επελεξε εμενα αλλα
για την πραξη της.
Πλεον ολα και οι περισσοτεροι θυσιαζουν τα ΠΑΝΤΑ στο βωμο του χρηματος,οπως προαναφεραι πολυ σωστα ενα αλλο μελος .

Επισης,σιγουρα θα προσπαθησω να του προσφερω μια πολυ καλη ζωη με ποιοτητα.

----------


## demis

Με το καλο ευθυμη να τα δεχτεις εχω κι εγω ενα απο τα αδερφακια των μικρων σου μου το ειχε εμπιστευθει η χρυσα προπερσι! επειδη ειχε πεσει στα χερια μου ξαφνικα και το κοκατιλ δεν μπορουσα να του παρω και παρεα ενω ειχα βρει απο την ξαδερφη μου που ειχε ηδη 4 και ηθελε να μου δωσει αλλα επειδη δεν ειχα χωρο για αλλο πουλι τοτε της το εδωσα και μενει 2 τετραγωνα απο μενα, και εχει παρεα τα 4 παπαγαλακια, η ξαδερφη μου τα φροντιζει πολυ αλλα δεν θελει ζευγαρωματα! Βρηκα αφορμη να γραψω εδω τα νεα του καθως ειχα να γραψω  αρκετο καιρο γι αυτο το πουλακι!

----------


## Efthimis98

Σε ευχαριστω πολυ Θεμιστοκλη.
Ανυπομωνω να γνωρισω τον μικρο μου φιλο.

Θα σας τον συστησω κιολας αλλα πρωτα θα τον 
αφησω να συνηθισει το νεο του περιβαλλον και την νεα τοθυ "οικογενεια".

Μαλλον ,αν οχι σιγουρα,πρεπει να ειναι και τα δυο αρσενικα
οχι μονο απο το χαλινο τους,που μοιαζει πιο πολυ στο αρθρο με εκεινα που λεει φωτο νεαρων budgie,
αλλα καθι απο την συμπεριφορα τους,που μου ειπε η Χρυσα,οτι οι γονεις τους δεν τα επιτρεπουν να μπουν 
στην φωλια οι γονεις,ενω αντιθετως τα θηλυκα τα επιτρεπουν.

Αν και δεν με πολυενδιαφερει αν θα μαθει ποτε να μιλαει,δηλ. δεν ειναι το προταιρημα μου αυτο,θα 
ειναι σε θεση (λογο ηλικιας-2 μηνων) να μαθει να λεει καμια λεξουλα
εστω και θολα.  :winky:

----------


## chrissa

Να είστε όλοι καλά! Σας ευχαριστώ μέσα από την καρδιά μου! : Happy0062

----------


## panoss

Και εγώ ήθελα τα budie...
Έχω 2 θηλυκα και θέλω να πάρω τα αρσενικά ώστε να ζευγάρωναν. Μάλλον είμαι άτυχος..
Πόσο καιρό ψάχνω δεν μπορώ να βρω να μου χαρίσει κάποιος διότι λεφτά δεν υπάρχουν...

----------

